# Cant Exercise :/



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, and just a note, shakes or weightwatchers arent an option. I just cant afford them at the moment


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Can you do low impact exercise? Elliptical, walking, yoga, pilates, bike riding, ski-machines and swimming are all fantastic, low impact workouts that are effective. They will absolutely help you lose weight. Yoga and Pilates may help with your hip.

Otherwise, it all comes down to eating less than you're burning and unfortunately if you can't exercise that lowers your overall allotment of calories. You'd probably have to stick to 1500 calories a day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> Can you do low impact exercise? Elliptical, walking, yoga, pilates, bike riding, ski-machines and swimming are all fantastic, low impact workouts that are effective. They will absolutely help you lose weight. Yoga and Pilates may help with your hip.
> 
> Otherwise, it all comes down to eating less than you're burning and unfortunately if you can't exercise that lowers your overall allotment of calories. You'd probably have to stick to 1500 calories a day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Elliptical, walking, and bike riding are all out. Ive tried those, and it hurts more than its worth.

Im definitely going to try swimming though and see how it feels. 

As for yoga, im definitely interested, but im worried some of the positions might break me :/


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Yoga and Pilates have beginner levels and even then you're encouraged to do what you can. In larger classes there's sometimes a second person doing a modified version of the big stretches. Don't be intimidated - do the moves as closely as you can. No one will be staring at you. They will be too busy trying to get the pose!

Swimming and water aerobics are great. When I was a rather large individual, water aerobics let me move a lot without hurting myself and I was able to go longer than on dry land.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Diets rarely work; however, lifestyle changes do. 

I have had some success. If I took it more seriously, it would work better.

Cut way back on sweets.
Don't drink sodas. Sugar you drink is the worst.
Don't drink alcohol.
Don't eat any fried foods.
Cut way back on meats.
Eat less rice, potatoes, and bread.
Eat more veggies.
Any breads you eat should be whole wheat.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> Yoga and Pilates have beginner levels and even then you're encouraged to do what you can. In larger classes there's sometimes a second person doing a modified version of the big stretches. Don't be intimidated - do the moves as closely as you can. No one will be staring at you. They will be too busy trying to get the pose!
> 
> Swimming and water aerobics are great. When I was a rather large individual, water aerobics let me move a lot without hurting myself and I was able to go longer than on dry land.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm going to look into yoga for sure. And for swimming, i really conviniently have a man made pond in my yard thats clean enough for swimming!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Celeste said:


> Diets rarely work; however, lifestyle changes do.
> 
> I have had some success. If I took it more seriously, it would work better.
> 
> ...


Ive tried most of this, and im seeing results, but not very quickly or consitantly.

I really need to quit eating white pasta. Its my weakness!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have lost 45 pounds with this plan; however, it has taken me 2 years and I am pretty stuck now. It is hard to stick to the plan.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Best way to lose weight without using your legs is boxing! Ideally you would put on padded gloves and punch a solid wall or a heavy bag, however not everyone has access to that so you can punch air! A few seasons back on the Biggest Loser, one of the contestants injured his knee, he still lost 20 lbs by just using his arms & boxing. To be effective, you gotta sink it down & punch it out until you sweat, for at least 30 minutes.  Upper cuts with handweights, straight punch combos, jab/ cross combinations, use your abs & your core strength in every punch. There is many DVDs out there with instructions, no excuses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Celeste said:


> I have lost 45 pounds with this plan; however, it has taken me 2 years and I am pretty stuck now. It is hard to stick to the plan.


45 pounds would be lovely. I think im going to SERIOUSLY start monitoring what i eat. Fuuun.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Best way to lose weight without using your legs is boxing! Ideally you would put on padded gloves and punch a solid wall or a heavy bag, however not everyone has access to that so you can punch air! A few seasons back on the Biggest Loser, one of the contestants injured his knee, he still lost 20 lbs by just using his arms & boxing. To be effective, you gotta sink it down & punch it out until you sweat, for at least 30 minutes. Upper cuts with handweights, straight punch combos, jab/ cross combinations, use your abs & your core strength in every punch. There is many DVDs out there with instructions, no excuses!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You derserve an award. That is actually such a fantastic idea! Thats something i could do while watching tv. Im actually excited to try!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Hailey1203 said:


> 45 pounds would be lovely. I think im going to SERIOUSLY start monitoring what i eat. Fuuun.


I still have a lot more weight that I need to lose. It is funny; people that haven't seen me in a long time often don't recognize me. I think my horse may appreciate the weight loss as well.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Celeste said:


> I still have a lot more weight that I need to lose. It is funny; people that haven't seen me in a long time often don't recognize me. I think my horse may appreciate the weight loss as well.


I want to get to the point where people dont recognize me!

I also know that losing weight will help my hip a lot, and when i can eventually start riding again, im sure the horses will appreciate it!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I had two choices. Lose weight, or die from cardiovascular problems due to high blood pressure. My heart has actually returned to normal size after being enlarged. I feel better.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Celeste said:


> I had two choices. Lose weight, or die from cardiovascular problems due to high blood pressure. My heart has actually returned to normal size after being enlarged. I feel better.


That is definitely motivation!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I will suggest something that isn't a diet, but is a lifestyle change. Its a phone app, and is also on the computer. I had a friend lose 70lbs, and my bf lost 25. Its called Myfitnesspal. You put in your height, age, weight and activity level AMD it gives you a daily number of calories to eat. You put in the foods you eat, and it subtracts from your calories. It also gives you more calories to eat in charge for exercising. Its pretty neat, and can help you track your food and make better decisions. The phone app version you can even scan the barcode off the food you eat and it will automatically subtract that from your calories. I can feel ya on the exercises I have hip and ankle problems and can't exercise like most people. I just watch what I eat. And remember, diets don't work, you have to change your entire lifestyle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have myfitnesspal, im just not great about using it :/ I was until i injured myself, im think now that i can start doing light excersises again i might try to use it more consitantly


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Best way to lose weight without using your legs is boxing! Ideally you would put on padded gloves and punch a solid wall or a heavy bag, however not everyone has access to that so you can punch air! A few seasons back on the Biggest Loser, one of the contestants injured his knee, he still lost 20 lbs by just using his arms & boxing. To be effective, you gotta sink it down & punch it out until you sweat, for at least 30 minutes. Upper cuts with handweights, straight punch combos, jab/ cross combinations, use your abs & your core strength in every punch. There is many DVDs out there with instructions, no excuses!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This was going to be my suggestion. It really gets your heart rate up too (I've tried it when I was laid up with a foot injury).

You might also get some hand weights (get heavier ones, like at least 10 pound.. no Barbie weights!) and start an upper body strength routine. Strength training really ups your metabolism. Obviously you won't get as much of a result as if you were able to exercise your legs, but it's better than nothing! And about the heavy weights--studies have proven that women are just as capable of lifting heavy weights like men, and that even doing less reps with heavier weights will yield better results than a high amount of reps with smaller weights.

Good luck!


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Can I ask what you did to your hip? Might have some suggestions


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I torn the muscles between my hip and my pelvis. When they healed, they healed really tight and this is causing my hip and my pelvis to be pulled together, grind at the cartlidge between them, and keep my hip in a slightly displaced state. Fuuun eh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh. And I found out tonight that swimming hurts. Fantastic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Are you able to walk in the pool? If you can it would be great, your still using those muscles, just with the help of the water to support them.

When does the pain start? before/during/after exercise? and what kind of pain? Muscle/bone/nerve etc? Does it constantly ache when its sore, or does it hurt like hell when you go to move etc? Do pain killers of any sort help? I might be able to think of some things if I know the degree of your pain. (I have scoliosis and have to be VERY careful about pain management and the things I allow myself to do!)


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I wasnt actually in a pool. We have a man made pond in our backyard thats plently clean enough to swim. The thing is, its a straight 35 foot drop. So theres no walking through the water :/

The pain started after, and its a muscle/joint pain, and id say more of an ache.

Painkillers do help, but im wary about usuing them unless its absolutely needed

Generally throughout the day, the pain will come and go, but its always worse and more frequent when im sitting. (hooray for a desk job)


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think lots of stretching will help. Yoga and Pilates too - you'll just have it take it easy with that hip. Did they tell you that it will stretch out back to normal over time?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Theyre hoping it will. thats why i cant ride, they want to give the muscles a chance to stretch and for the cartlidge to start rebuilding itself. Ive got my fingers crossed that it heals up!


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Can you see a physical therapist? It sounds like you could benefit from someone helping you really work and stretch out those muscles.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I start physio tonight actually. So im hoping it helps!


----------



## equestrianbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

i believe weight loss is worth whatever kind of pain you have to endure.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I completely disagree. If i mess up my hip permanently, im going to be constantly in pain and battling my weight. Id rather have it heal now, so im not permanently crippled, and can eventually be better the the point where i can exersise and manage me weight without it being painful.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I would say that the physical therapy should help a lot, but with my back I tend to find that massage and accupuncture helps a lot with muscle/joint pain also. (I've been having massage for a few months now, and accupuncture I had for over a year every fortnight)

If your able to get to a pool to trial walking in the water it wouldn't be a bad idea, but honestly, the best thing to do with pain killers is take them BEFORE the pain gets there.. You know when it's going to hurt, so you need to take them before it starts... Believe me, from experience, they are a lot more effective in preventing pain than getting rid of it!!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I got a massage a few weeks ago, but it was only temporary relief. 

As for actupunture, i have a fear of needles, so i dont really see that happening.

I might start going to an actual pool, so that i can touch the bottom and walk through the water.

I hate taking pain meds unless i absolutely need to though. Id hate to take them, assuming ill be sore, than end up not needing them.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Hailey1203 said:


> I got a massage a few weeks ago, but it was only temporary relief.
> 
> As for actupunture, i have a fear of needles, so i dont really see that happening.
> 
> ...


Yep, massages are definately only temporary fixes.. That's why I go every fortnight.
Everybody says that :lol: the needles are tiny, you can't feel them go in.. But they have accupressure too.. No needles!

I'm like that with the pain meds too, but I've learnt to take them anyway otherwise I suffer for it later


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you spoken directly to your GP about this? I'm sure they would be happy to help encourage a healthy lifestyle through an injury, perhaps set you on the right path. 
As for the OP, you said something to the effect of "I can exercise, but the pain afterwards isn't worth it" - how much of it isn't worth it? Have you spoken with a GP about what is good hurt for this type of injury, and what is bad? When my knee was healing from both surgeries, I had to be very careful to not baby it. It was easy to say "oh I don't want to do this exercise, it hurts" - but my body needed me to push past the pain (WITHIN reason) to heal properly. It hurt during and after, but it was SO worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

JustDressageIt, i talked to my physiotherapist about it, and she said for now, not to do anything that hurts. In a few weeks, ill be working out my hip specifically, but until then she's told me to keep painful exersise to a minimum. She did recomend i do lots of walking, because it'll loosen up my hip, and generally doesnt hurt me.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I get real concerned when people use opiate pain pills. So many people have a short term injury and then end up with a long term opiate addiction. I know two different people that are really disabled now, not from their injury, but from their pain pill addiction. Short term use at low dosages can be ok; however, a lot of people increase and increase and then they are ruined.


----------



## Bennett (Dec 31, 2011)

Hailey1203 said:


> I really need to quit eating white pasta. Its my weakness!


What about instead of quitting cutting back? 

I've been quitting all meat, dairy and eggs due to health problems. When I've tried in the past I've gone cold turkey and it's never been successful and it leads to regrettable midnight trips to walmart for anything salty, sweet and completely unhealthy. 

Pasta isn't unhealthy if it's dressed up right. It's all about portions and the sauce you use. Usually the biggest problem is the amount, it takes twenty minutes for your body to feel full after your stomach is full so I tend to scarf down a lot of food and end up massively over eating. To counter act that I usually make about 1/4 a cup of pasta for a serving and eat each noodle individually (I prefer penne). If I'm still hungry when I'm done I put more water on and 90% of the time by the time the water boils I'm not hungry any more. Also instead of cream sauce try using just cut up tomatoes, basil, garlic, onion and a little olive oil. 

</rant>


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

Bennett said:


> What about instead of quitting cutting back?
> 
> I've been quitting all meat, dairy and eggs due to health problems. When I've tried in the past I've gone cold turkey and it's never been successful and it leads to regrettable midnight trips to walmart for anything salty, sweet and completely unhealthy.
> 
> ...


What about a macaroni salad of wheat pasta with fat-free Italian dressing and a variety of vegetables like broccoli, green beans, and other stuff like olives? I love cold macaroni with Italian dressing, it's ridiculous how good it tastes. And it's a way to get me to eat vegetables. XD


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

PhelanVelvel said:


> What about a macaroni salad of wheat pasta with fat-free Italian dressing and a variety of vegetables like broccoli, green beans, and other stuff like olives? I love cold macaroni with Italian dressing, it's ridiculous how good it tastes. And it's a way to get me to eat vegetables. XD


Oh gosh, my boyfriend made something like this the other night... put fresh parsley from our garden, halved baby tomatoes, a bit of spring herb italian dressing (wasn't drowning in it, just enough to season it) with little cubes of herbed havarti cheese (again, not a lot, just enough that you get a taste surprise every few bites). It was SO GOOD.


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

afatgirlafathorse said:


> Oh gosh, my boyfriend made something like this the other night... put fresh parsley from our garden, halved baby tomatoes, a bit of spring herb italian dressing (wasn't drowning in it, just enough to season it) with little cubes of herbed havarti cheese (again, not a lot, just enough that you get a taste surprise every few bites). It was SO GOOD.


I'll admit that when my boyfriend and I make it, I load mine up with cheese and do tend to drown it...but I guess that's the good thing about it, it can be really healthy or just...not absolutely terrible for you? XD I still enjoy the low-calorie version my mother makes because it's just that good. :-o


----------



## mernie (May 11, 2012)

Good luck!! It is a struggle for many of us to keep a healthy weight. I agree with changing the lifestyle and cutting out the refined sugars and white flours, etc. Makes a huge difference in how you will feel as well!! I have lost 57 pounds over the last year with these changes and when you think of it, it is only just over 1 pound a week.....but at the end of the year...57 pounds. I feel great, my blood pressure meds are gone and I am back in the saddle. Still have 20 pounds to lose but it's all good!! Hang in there!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks all of you! Ive been given the "ok" to start working out a little bit now which is good. And ive definitely improved my eating habbits!

Wanna know what my motivation is? My best friend is a size 4. We went shopping together, watchinh her try on all these tiny dresses while i sat there was just awful. I dont ever want to feel like that again.


----------

